# Beretta 303 not ejecting



## Wing Zero (Dec 18, 2012)

I bought my wife a 303 20 gauge a few years back as she started to learn how to shoot sporting clays. We started to have problems from time to time with the first shell not ejecting properly and will get stuck. The gun does ok if shooting singles but nothing else. 

I know I got this as a starter gun for her and knew that I will need to drop the money to purchase a better and newer gun but would like to know what is causing this and will it be worth my time and money to get it fixed or just go ahead and upgrade her?

PS, prefer not to get her a new gun cause she is a quick learner and has started to catch up to my scores around mid 80's to low 90's. Worked great that we havent shot cause she may of beaten me already.


----------



## weagle (Dec 18, 2012)

If the barrel is marked 3" it probably won't cycle 2 3/4" target loads reliably.  

Your soulutions will be to buy a barrel marked 2 3/4" or have the gas ports on you 3" barrel opened up by a gunsmith who is familiar with such work.

BTW the 303 beretta is one of the finest semi autos ever built.  I wouldn't be in a hurry to trade it for a different gun.


----------



## Wing Zero (Dec 18, 2012)

I wasnt planning on trading it in, was wanting to use it as a teaching instrument with my two sons when they start to learn


----------



## frankwright (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes, The Beretta 303 was the last one in the series to have a "non compensating" gas system. The bigger shell you shoot the faster and harder it ejects.
If you have the 3" barrel it will probably not reliably eject the 2 3/4" shells as mentioned already.
I hope you can figure something out with it.


----------



## Wing Zero (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I meant to check the barrel last night to see what it has on the side.


----------



## Wing Zero (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey guys, I looked at the gun barrel last night and it is a 2 3/4" barrel. I also forgot to mention that we would shoot the Federal shells you get from Wal-Mart that comes with 100 shells total. Is there anything I can do by changing the shell or maybe the amount of powder that comes in the shell?


----------



## Mako 17 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Same ejection problem- Benelli Vinci 12 gauge*

I bought my 14 yr old the Benelli  Vinci in 12 gauge auto-- same problem with not ejecting-- any advice or anyone familiar with this gun?


----------



## weagle (Dec 20, 2012)

Wing Zero said:


> Hey guys, I looked at the gun barrel last night and it is a 2 3/4" barrel. I also forgot to mention that we would shoot the Federal shells you get from Wal-Mart that comes with 100 shells total. Is there anything I can do by changing the shell or maybe the amount of powder that comes in the shell?



Those Federals from walmart should run like a champ in a 2 3/4 barrel.  

So it sounds like you have a gremlin somewhere:  Check to make sure the gas ports in the barrel are not clogged.

Other than that, you probably need someone familiar with the 303 to diagnose the problem.  Cole's is the go-to service center for anything beretta.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have two 12ga. older model Beretta's. An A301 and an A303. I have no problems  shooting my reloads or a "heavy dove load". 
However, they do not function well at all when shooting the Wallyworld light powder loads.
I'd clean the barrel gas ports and try a heavier powder load shell first before getting a gunsmith involved.


----------



## Wing Zero (Dec 31, 2012)

Update to post:
I cleaned the gun completely and got everything scrubbed and put back together and lubricated and we shot two rounds of 100 plus targets and not a single problem. Gonna clean it tomorrow when it warms up and try it again but I think I found the problem.

I went looking for heavy loads for a 20 ga. but I could only find 7/8 oz that was in the the range allowed for target shooting at our gun club.


----------



## steveus (Jan 1, 2013)

The cleaning you did was probably all it needed. If you did not yet take the buttstock off so you can remove the recoil spring from the recoil spring tube and clean both, be sure to do that and I'm sure you'll be good to go.


----------

